# Huron Carol



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi everybody,,, a beautiful old carol from back in the 1600’s. It’s Canadian in origin, from the mission among the Huron /Wendat native peoples. Played on my Martin D-15S, drop D tuning..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very pretty arrangement, nicely played and the tone is great.

What's not to love?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

